# Digging?



## OsiViper (Dec 7, 2011)

I took gummy out today for the 3rd time because he keeps coming to the glass near my feet and scratching at it until i let him out.

I put him up on my computer desk with my, and he has been sitting in the back corner of my pull out drawer for the keyboard for the last 30 minutes trying to dig the wood? Is that normal?

I thought he might have been tired and wanted to burrow but i put him back in the cage and he wanted right back out.

P.S. Ignore that evil looking dust bunny in the 1st pic!
[attachment=3719]
[attachment=3720]


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't see why not. He's checking it out. I saw my extreme try to calmly climb up a wall for 20 minutes lol curious tegus do all kinds of funky things


----------



## naturboy87 (Dec 8, 2011)

digging is a big part of their life in the wiled so its natural for them to dig a lot and they also make their own dens in the wiled so sum times mine will even take things back to thier dens to sleep with . towls , n-paper , sherts . all part of your curious tegu learning their suroundings .


----------



## OsiViper (Dec 8, 2011)

He tried to sleep there last night and wasnt to happy with me when i had to go to bed and move him back to his enclosure.

This morning i got him out for feeding, he ate a couple bites of his food, not very much. Had him on my hands just holding him and he kinda put his nose up to my finger which he has done before, but this time he decided he would try and take a bite.

It didnt really hurt but it scared the crap out of me because i wasn't expecting it. I have learned already how he tends to act if he is going to bite/attack something and i know to move my finger,ear,nose away but this time he was just sitting there calmly and then just bit.


----------



## naturboy87 (Dec 9, 2011)

probibly wonted to see what your reaction would be. often paying speshel atention to your faceal expretions looking for a reaction. mine do it to sum times moor like a lil nip to let me know he/she dusent wont to do that right now . know big deal unless their is the snakie tail going befor the attack thats high agreshion and should only be alowed to hapen during feeding time .


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 9, 2011)

I know the snake tail arched back very well lol


----------

